# Transmission or Clutch?



## lumbee (Mar 20, 2005)

...you guys give me u'r best guesses. 95 2wd PU, KA24 5sp manual. Just yesterday I was crusing down the interstate, and coming up on my stop, I put it in neutral, and just coasted to the stop sign. When I went to down shift it would not go into any gears. I had to come to a complete stop and put it into 1st. Driving around yesterday and today there is no grinding, but just harder to get into gear than what it should be. I checked the thans fluid level this afternoon, and its topped off, and this fluid is fresh, I just changed it last fall. The fluid in the clutch MC was a little low, and and I topped it off, and also bled the brakes (though I did not see any bubbles). About a year ago, the fluid in the clutch MC did drain all the way down, so this makes me think there is a leak somewhere, though I could never find one. I guess my question is is it worth the placing the clutch MC or slave if theres not an obvious leak. Can the wear out and not do there job even if they are holding fluid still?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

does the clutch pedal feel right?
and what gear oil did you use ??


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

If there are no obvious leaks on the slave or master cylinder and you are not losing a lot of fluid the first thing to do is bleed the slave and master cylinder and see if you get any inprovement before starting to replace parts.


----------



## lumbee (Mar 20, 2005)

...thanx for the replies. Clutch pedal feels normal...feels like its engaging as early as it always has. I gear oil is Stalube GL4 

...I did bleed the system, and didn't notice any difference. I did adjust the clutch down at the pedal, and that seemed to help some.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Check the teflon cup @ the end of the shifter down inside the trans it's worn or popped out!


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Well???????????


----------



## lumbee (Mar 20, 2005)

...sorry...forgot to post a follow up on this :loser: It was the transmission fluid. After changing the fluid it slowly got better within a day or two. In general the trans doesn't shift the best, but is mostly fine when its warm, but is a bear when its cold. I'm only about 5 min from school, so most of the driving I do is short trips, which I'm sure is not good for the tranny. Not to mention its been an extra cold winter, so that ain't helping any. I hear good things about the redline synthetic, so I think I'll try that next winter.


----------



## joe_yoh (Feb 9, 2010)

I think it's the clutch man. My brother experiencs same prob before that's why I can say it's the clutch.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

try thinning the oil a little bit, try draining a quart and adding a quart of thinner oil, in the cold it will make shifting easier


----------



## jumar360 (Dec 14, 2009)

My shifter is tough to move when its cold too. If I go too fast from 1st to 2nd it grinds a bit but if I ease it out of 1st and let it work its way into 2nd then its fine. I replaced my transmission oil this past weekend and it didn't improve the shifting. I used GL-5 80w-90. A funny thing happened when I replaced my transmission fluid. The book (chiltons) said I need 7.65 pints of tranny fluid so I bought 2 quarts (4 pints in a quart, right?) but that wasn't enough. I put in a 3rd quart of tranny fluid and the fluid never spilled out the refill hole, but it did come pretty close. Do you guys have any idea why? Maybe I'll try some lighter fluid, how much lighter would you recommend? Thanks

1994 HB 4WD, V6, M/T


----------

